# Swissvax Concorso/Bos/Mystery...



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello everybody:detailer:

I'm looking for this wax but i don't really know which one is the best for me... Please tell me about which of this 3 is the best choice and why?
It isn't so much information about mystery and bos...
Anyone?

Thank's a lot

TopSport:car:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Just get best of show, its awesome nuff said


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Phil H said:


> Just get best of show, its awesome nuff said


You really think really popular wax on hear yet never rated it myself for the price i honestly think its really over rated and last 4 weeks on average


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I had BoS and I did like it, at the time I thought it's very oily nature added a little wettness as if I was glazing the paint, but durability was not quite what I was hoping for on average on different cars... To be honest, in the price range, I favour Zymol as on average their waxes have better water behaviour, and stronger durability in my experience. 

Mystery is a wax I have ... and the wax I did enjoy using, but overall I was completely underwhelmed for it for its price. The excitement of its early use was good, but taking all things into consideration, it was an expensive wax that was no better than many cheaper products that I have. 

Out of them, it would be Best of Show I would choose, but given free reign, I'd sooner spend that sum of money on Zymol Glasur on Zymol Concours.


----------



## dazlee03 (Oct 6, 2011)

Shield


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Mystery because it smell like vanilla!! propably the best smelling wax I ever had. lol


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry,,,dave kg ,how about zymol carbon ...!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Glasur has a rubbish durabilty.
Take a look at RaceGlaze waxes and Desire by AF,theyre a very strong competition quality wise to SV and zymol.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Concorso for ultimate looks, and Endurance for great durability.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S3kel said:


> Sorry,,,dave kg ,how about zymol carbon ...!


Also worked well for me but I used it a lot less (I actually had Creme), so cannot comment on its use as much. 



ronwash said:


> Glasur has a rubbish durabilty.
> Take a look at RaceGlaze waxes and Desire by AF,theyre a very strong competition quality wise to SV and zymol.


Interesting, as that is contradictory to my findings re: Glasur - I have found very strong durability from it, especially when the prep is good, on both my own cars and on customers cars when I used it when detailing as a business too. Infact, it has been the strongest of all my boutique waxes (and I have has many in my time) in terms of durability. So a very interesting findings (or at least comment) about its durability, perhaps you have had a bad experience from it.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

But my question was about waxes of sv not zymol guys
So Bos/concorso or maybe mystery?
Enyone has Sv Bos and Mystery? Maybe some test?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As above, I have both of these Swissvax waxes and have used them, and as above it I had to choose from them I would go for BoS as I find Mystery just too over priced and offers nothing to justify that price, even if you were a Swissvax fan (in my opinion of the waxes). I mention Zymol because if I had freer reign, I would sooner spend my money there as I find their products perform more strongly.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Do you have any fotos of your car waxes bos and mystery? Maybe you work also with concorso?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Quite a few if you go back in time a fair way throughout my posts in both the Studio and the Showroom  ... Search under my username for details, and they will come up.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

So the best for me is Bos second mystery and the 3 place concorso yes it is?
Bos 4-5 weeks still beeding or 4 weeks is max?
Mystery i think more weeks or it isn't?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> So the best for me is Bos second mystery and the 3 place concorso yes it is?
> Bos 4-5 weeks still beeding or 4 weeks is max?
> Mystery i think more weeks or it isn't?


BOS is UK version of Concorso. 

You might be better off buying from USA than UK, so check first....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

TopSport+ said:


> So the best for me is Bos second mystery and the 3 place concorso yes it is?
> Bos 4-5 weeks still beeding or 4 weeks is max?
> Mystery i think more weeks or it isn't?


Mystery lasted longer when I used it (not by a huge amount), but I never used it as much as other waxes so an average it would be harder to comment... if it was my money, I would go for Best of Show


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

So Bos is the same as Concorso really?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Glasur has a rubbish durabilty.
> Take a look at RaceGlaze waxes and Desire by AF,theyre a very strong competition quality wise to SV and zymol.


I have to disagree with you Ron, Glasur easily reaches the 3 month barrier in terms of durability, ive used it on many cars, it many different situation and for me its a stable horse.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

moosh said:


> I have to disagree with you Ron, Glasur easily reaches the 3 month barrier in terms of durability, ive used it on many cars, it many different situation and for me its a stable horse.


I agree I've had 3-4 months everytime I've applied Glasur.

Can't comment on what I prefer as I haven't used Mystery.

And to clear up BOS and Concourso are the same product :thumb:.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

When people on this forum talk about durability, they usually mean how long an LSP beads and sheets, so the protection of the LSP. However, this is not the same thing as how long the "just waxed" look lasts. This is much shorter, like 1 - 4 weeks. It seems that the deterioration of the look is also visible under the microscope.

If you're mainly interested in looks, rather than protection, durability is something else to you, than it is to most people here.

What I've read here, is that the look of BOS lasts about 3 weeks. I don't know about Mystery, or Zymöl waxes.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

glasur is great initially but the awesome sheeting and beading drop off fairly quickly after a few weeks/washes, personal findings of course, dunno about swissvax as its to overpriced for me to feel the urge to try it


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Swissvax Offerring 10% discount until end October-


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Ewald said:


> When people on this forum talk about durability, they usually mean how long an LSP beads and sheets, so the protection of the LSP. However, this is not the same thing as how long the "just waxed" look lasts. This is much shorter, like 1 - 4 weeks. It seems that the deterioration of the look is also visible under the microscope.
> 
> If you're mainly interested in looks, rather than protection, durability is something else to you, than it is to most people here.
> 
> What I've read here, is that the look of BOS lasts about 3 weeks. I don't know about Mystery, or Zymöl waxes.


I'm interested in off corse in look, i know that protection is Sv shield but i wont to buy so wax only just for the best look and i like waxing like 4-5 weeks So Bos-> concorso looks very good like maybe Zymol Concorsus or Atlantiq?


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

As for how these waxes look, I can only go by photos I collected from various detailing forums. So, I may be off. These are my impressions:

I think Swissvax and Zymöl have a different style. They both look special, and I'd say Swissvax looks more "stylish," "nice," and "exceptional", while Zymöl looks more "bold," "laid-back" and "masculine." Hope that means something to you.

From the photos I've seen, Zymöl Concours and Atlantique definitely look better than the cheaper Zymöl waxes. If you can spare the money, and you want the best look, they'd be worth buying over Zymöl Glasur or Carbon. There's a sample kit that contains both of these waxes, the Holiday Sampler # 2, but unfortunately it's sold out at the moment.

Swissvax Best of Show and Concorso definitely look better than Onyx or Mirage, and the look lasts longer (especially over Onyx, where it really lasts only 2 days). Whether Mystery looks better than BOS/Concorso may be a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

BOS lasted all but 4 weeks on a clients vehicle and they were as disappointed as myself. Looks do seem somewhat wetter but as ive said in the past, the key is in the name ( Best Of Show ) so durability isnt its intention, more a short lived awesome show finish so as Davekg has said, more a carnauba glaze than a wax. Zymol carbon had a colder look but durability was 3 months peak. I have just sold Zymoll concourse but can honestly say it was a pleasure to use and the finish was very nice. You could do better with your money if im honest.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Ewald said:


> As for how these waxes look, I can only go by photos I collected from various detailing forums. So, I may be off. These are my impressions:
> 
> I think Swissvax and Zymöl have a different style. They both look special, and I'd say Swissvax looks more "stylish," "nice," and "exceptional", while Zymöl looks more "bold," "laid-back" and "masculine." Hope that means something to you.
> 
> ...


you can tell all of that from photos? :lol:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> you can tell all of that from photos? :lol:


so what do you think about it?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> you can tell all of that from photos? :lol:


Mmmmm, much better eyesight that me, that's for sure! Can't ever remember my Volvo looking more masculine when I applied Glasur to it...


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

So Bos is the best for me i think because if there isn't any differences and cost's so much i don't see reason to have Mystery off course for today But how many coating one or maybe 2? It is any sens? 
And I think about Atlantiq/Destiny but sample which one? Atlantiq?
Thank's all


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

TopSport+ said:


> So Bos is the best for me i think because if there isn't any differences and cost's so much i don't see reason to have Mystery off course for today But how many coating one or maybe 2? It is any sens?
> And I think about Atlantiq/Destiny but sample which one? Atlantiq?
> Thank's all


Atlantique is a stunner,you cant love using waxes and not love atlantique..


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Of course You can


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

In my experience, you do get a bit of a change in look with more wax layers than one. I'm not quite sure how to describe it, so you may want to try for yourself whether you like it or not.

If you're going to use Swissvax BOS, i would recommend to use Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular to clean the paint and, in particular, have the appropriate glaze under the wax. It does make a difference for how the wax looks, what glaze there is underneath. Swissvax, of course, has designed their waxes to have their Cleaner Fluid as a glaze.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Ewald said:


> In my experience, you do get a bit of a change in look with more wax layers than one. I'm not quite sure how to describe it, so you may want to try for yourself whether you like it or not.
> 
> If you're going to use Swissvax BOS, i would recommend to use Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular to clean the paint and, in particular, have the appropriate glaze under the wax. It does make a difference for how the wax looks, what glaze there is underneath. Swissvax, of course, has designed their waxes to have their Cleaner Fluid as a glaze.


Yes i know and off course CFR must have. The same as had zymol for their waxes hdc must have.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm not sure if you have already seen this, but the Polished Blish website has specifications about waxes, that include some characteristics about the look. See here for Swissvax BOS, and here for Mystery (under the SPECIFICATION tab). (They don't carry Zymöl.)

So, they think that BOS is a bit more reflective than Mystery, and has more flake pop. They give both waxes maximum points for richness of the shine, glossiness, slickness, and beading. Mystery is more durable than BOS.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> so what do you think about it?


Concorso is my favorite, but Mirage is very similar, not as much glow though. Onyx is the oiliest of the lot, but I find it doesn't give any glow at all. All three give a sensational deep wet look, and smell soooooo nice (passionfruit!). :argie:

They all last long enough, not days like people who haven't used them are saying. 

Cleaner fluid is great stuff too! It's my pre-wax cleaner of choice, I even use it with other waxes.  But on full details, I still like to use Clearkote RMG. :thumb:

If you want to try Zymol, buy the holiday kit #2 or #3 which are available all year round from Zymol USA. They are much cheaper than the rip offs in UK which only order them in at the end of the year and jack the price up.... They have specials all the time if you sign up with them (like 25% off with code HappyHolidays until midnight Sunday night USA time at the moment! ).


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

> They all last long enough, not days like people who haven't used them are saying.


Not sure if you mean me. However, I've used Onyx a few times, and found that the reflectivity it had just after waxing, diminished considerably after only 2 days. After that, a nice shine, but nothing like it was the first 2 days.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

evotuning said:


> Of course You can


You must be spaciel..


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Concorso is my favorite, but Mirage is very similar, not as much glow though. Onyx is the oiliest of the lot, but I find it doesn't give any glow at all. All three give a sensational deep wet look, and smell soooooo nice (passionfruit!). :argie:
> 
> They all last long enough, not days like people who haven't used them are saying.
> 
> ...


So Bos at now and mystery maybe someday:thumb:
Zymol only atlantiq or destiny for me or maybe all of this two, now i don'r really know which one but for winter sv shield and 2 coating or maybe 3 it makes any sense?


----------

